# 2014 SHELBY INVASION on JULY 6th @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 23, 2014)

*YES for those who have been asking - the SHELBY INVASION is ON for Sunday JULY 6th ...

SAME DAY AS THE CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - all in the same - Bring the Shelby - the INVASION is OPEN - 

    So the SHELBY INVASION is the July CYCLONE COASTER ride like last year - As far as BIG tank Shelby bikes showing up - I only know of a few myself & Shawn ( freqman1 ) will still be disappointed with the low numbers - but there just aren't that many around in SoCal - PLUS as I mentioned before - it is ANY SHELBY for the SHELBY INVASION anyways -

    For those coming out for the ride - ride your favorite Shelby bicycle & if you want to ALSO join us in the City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade on the FRIDAY BEFORE the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & SHELBY INVASION - Come on down & join in the fun -

CYCLONE COASTER is entry # 30 in this year's City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade which is on FRIDAY July 4th - 10am to around NOON - Meet & Greet 9am in the Bank of America parking lot @ the corner of El Toro Road & Serrano Road - Go to the staging area @ 9:30am - PARADE STARTS @ 10am SHARP - Lunch will follow @ FUDDRUCKERS ( Burgers & what not ) - 

ALL THE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS @ www.cyclonecoaster.com & FACEBOOK - 

    RIDE SHELBY - Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 23, 2014)

*Who's in & what are you riding this year ????*

MORE SHELBY INVASION PORN   ____   WHO'S IN & POST WHAT ARE YOU RIDING THIS YEAR


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm down....but don't have a Shelby to ride


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Hey!!!!*

Hey!!!!
Buy My Shelby, and Ride Along to the Invasion!!!!









$1100 Shipped!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2014)

Maybe I can just rent it for the ride


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey Carlitos: is it really necessary to use other people's threads to plug your "goods" so often?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 24, 2014)

*I might have a extra Shelby you can ride Mike ......*



fordmike65 said:


> I'm down....but don't have a Shelby to ride




And who knows - you might end up liking it .....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> And who knows - you might end up liking it .....




Cool! Just let me know. Thanks Frank!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 25, 2014)

*Anytime Mike ...*



fordmike65 said:


> Cool! Just let me know. Thanks Frank!





I will see what I have in stock for you to ride -

Ride Shelby - Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I will see what I have in stock for you to ride -
> 
> Ride Shelby - Frank
> 
> View attachment 157711




Oh Boy! Not gonna be picky, but if I ride that you may not be able to get me off! It almost matches the color scheme of my girl's Shelby


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 30, 2014)

*CRUNCH week - Get your Shelby dialed in for the CYCLONE COASTER ride THIS SUNDAY !!!!*

SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY !!! is the 2014 CYCLONE COASTER Shelby Invasion & Sunday ride 

- SO - Lets try to bring out more Shelby bicycles than we had last time at the 2013 Shelby Invasion 

- The number to beat here is 30 Shelby Bicycles 

- I made a limited run of 2014 SHELBY INVASION baseball caps this year that will be available BEFORE the ride starts @ Portfolio Coffeehouse 

- I also printed some more of the Bobby Shelby t-shirts & Shelby Airflo T-shirts for those interested .... 

- The CYCLONE COASTER water marks on the images are NOT on the final design obviously ...     

- See you on Sunday  

Ride Shelby 

Frank 

Baseball Cap


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 30, 2014)

*fordmike ............................*

YOUR MAILBOX IS FULL fordmike 

Mike - Yes I will have a Shelby for you to fall in love  - I mean ride on Sunday ... I will touch base with you later in the week ...  Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> YOUR MAILBOX IS FULL fordmike
> 
> Mike - Yes I will have a Shelby for you to fall in love  - I mean ride on Sunday ... I will touch base with you later in the week ...  Frank




Got it. Thanks Frank. Cleared up some inbox space.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 2, 2014)

*Here is the first embroidered baseball cap for the 2014 SHELBY INVASION*

*I just got the first embroidered baseball cap for the " 2014 SHELBY INVASION " with CYCLONE COASTER coming up THIS SUNDAY July 6th 2014 .... It looks great .... I only ran 15 hats ... First come - first serve .... Get them BEFORE the Fourth of July parade THIS Friday or BEFORE the Cyclone Coaster Sunday ride & Shelby Invasion THIS Sunday .... Ride Vintage .... Frank*


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm down for one Frank.
 I'll pick it up at the Parade.
 Thanks, for doing these again!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2014)

*Thanks Marty ... I have one set aside for you ..*



cyclingday said:


> I'm down for one Frank.
> I'll pick it up at the Parade.
> Thanks, for doing these again!




Great .. see you at the parade .. Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 5, 2014)

*TOMORROW MORNING is the 2014 SHELBY INVASION with CYCLONE COASTER*

WOW ... time is flying by ... tons of last minute details for the 2014 SHELBY INVASION with CYCLONE COASTER ... 

Fordmike - I will bring this Shelby out for you tomorrow to represent Shelby ( see Below ) 

I will have the limited run 2014 SHELBY INVASION baseball caps & the freshly silk screened Bobby Shelby & Shelby Airflo T-Shirts along with ALL the regular CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts ( also some new colors ) - A LIMITED RUN OF LADIES TANK TOPS ( I almost sold out of them @ the parade yesterday ) -along with CC baseball caps - CC license plates - CC stickers - CC visors - CC iron-on patches to customize your jacket - hat - back pack - etc.  

ALL CYCLONE COASTER items are available BEFORE the CC ride - 

Ride Shelby - Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks Frank! She's a real beaut!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry I won't be able to make this year's Shelby Invasion but I'll be there in spirit. Heck I'll probably break out my big tanks for a ride tomorrow. I want to see pics and expect to see John's Shelbys present and accounted for! Slick you also promised something extra--can't wait to see pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a fever and the only prescription is more Shelby!
How many times do I need to refresh my screen over here to see some pictures from the Shelby Invasion?
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have a fever and the only prescription is more Shelby!
> How many times do I need to refresh my screen over here to see some pictures from the Shelby Invasion?
> Chris




Buncha pics posted here:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?60277-Official-2014-Shelby-Invasion-photos-thread


----------

